# Do Basset Hounds shed?



## bklantz (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a 5 month basset hound that I got in December and i've heard that bassets tend to shed a lot and i've heard that they shed very little... She hasn't shed at all mostly but its been really cold here ever since I got her so she probably wouldn't shed much any way now.

Just curious 

Thanks!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

All dogs shed. How much depends upon how long the individual's hair is supposed to grow, age, time of year, health condition, etc. Shorter hair generally grows out and is replaced more quickly than longer hair. I'd expect that once spring rolls around with warmer temperatures and more sunshine, and your puppy matures a bit more, you'll see an increase in shedding. Frequent use of a Zoom Groom curry will help keep it manageable, as will regular baths with a quality dog shampoo and conditioner, and even a supplement like salmon and/or coconut oil.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

bklantz said:


> I have a 5 month basset hound that I got in December and i've heard that bassets tend to shed a lot and i've heard that they shed very little... She hasn't shed at all mostly but its been really cold here ever since I got her so she probably wouldn't shed much any way now.
> 
> Just curious
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, Bassets shed. Alot. Short little coarse hairs that get stuck in upholstery. lol She is young yet, so you won't see much shedding at this time. Cold/warm doesn't affect shedding. Length of days does. And Bassets will shed year round, heavier in spring and fall.


----------



## bklantz (Feb 14, 2010)

Graco22 said:


> Cold/warm doesn't affect shedding. Length of days does. And Bassets will shed year round, heavier in spring and fall.


I never realized weather didn't play a part in shedding - it made sense to me so I never doubted


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

your Dog is still very young and she is still growing in her adult coat. when her adult coat becomes mature she will start shedding a lot more


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Typically all scenthounds shed. Beagles and Bassets in particular shed ALOT. I found baths will help and a nightly brush down during shedding season.


----------

